# Wine Library TV - Episode 509 - The Single Malt Scotch



## Fresh50 (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I watch this video podcast every week by Gary Vaynerchuk called "Wine Library TV". Well last week he did a show on Single Malts. I think it was a pretty good intro for new drinkers.

Linky HERE:tu

*Episode 509 - The Single Malt Scotch*

WordPress creator Matt Mullenweg visits and Gary Vaynerchuk delivers the Scotch Episode he's been saving for just this occasion.


----------



## Fresh50 (Jun 29, 2007)

TTT No Love?


----------



## nadav (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for posting. I will check this out!


----------



## Fresh50 (Jun 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## EastBay (Jun 2, 2008)

Sherry wine from PORTUGAL? Gary should put that pipe down once in a while to get a sense of reality.


----------

